# Buler Lcd



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Gents,

When I was a lad, my mum took me to Dixons. Here, I was first introduced to my hidden passion for watches, whereby I was bought a Buler watch. It was about 1980-82, and my Buler was the hottest watch at school as it had virtually every function available at the time. The watch was LCD, had oblong black plastic pushers, chrono, day-date, multi-alarm and all the other quartz stuff from the time. Problem is, I can't remember the model number. But I can remember its most destinctive feature, which was the alarm.

I now want one of these watches again, and have come a blank on my searches so far. Anyone have any ideas??

Thanks..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PM Sent


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> PM Sent


Thanks Jason. Will do.


----------

